# Ani ve ta vs Ani ve at



## Konstantinos

Now I am seeing: אני ואתה

And I am listening: Ani ve ta... Ani ve at...

And the meaning is "me and you". What is the difference between "ani ve ta" and "ani ve at"? And how to write both?


----------



## arielipi

ta is not a word. ani ve ata is i and you (male)
at is you (female).


----------



## Konstantinos

So ata (אתה) is you for a male and at (את) is you for a famale? ve (ו) means and? Have I understood correct?


----------



## arielipi

yes, i assume youre listening to the song ani ve ata?


----------



## Konstantinos

Yes, I am listening ani ve ata. In the word ata, really I am listening two times a, but the duration of the first is 33% of the duration of the second. I am listening ataaa. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Drink

What version are you listening to? I can't find any version of the song אני ואתה ("ani ve ata") that contains אני ואת ("ani ve at"), at least on YouTube.


----------



## Konstantinos

I am using a book - audio appropriate for them who know Greek and want to learn Hebrew or for them who know Hebrew and want to learn Greek. "Bilingual book"...


----------



## Drink

Interesting, I've never heard of such bilingual books.


----------



## Konstantinos

I agree. It is very very very interesting book. But I will be more sure about this book when I will complete it... I estimate in this month...


----------

